# Back To The Sourdough



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 6, 2021)

Got a mix going tonight. Usings the Clever Carrot SD recipe. Got 10 lbs of KA high gluten flour yesterday so lets see how this turns out.  I thought the price of meat would be a tad cheaper here than it was in Naples......Not by much so my sausage making is on the back burner for while until i can get on post to the commissary and check prices.

All mixed and now 1 hour for autolyse  (resting after mixing) covered.
Not purdy yet.







Looks better now, just shaped into a ball. Cover and let it rise some before stretch & fold..........BBL


----------



## ramatack (Oct 6, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Got a mix going tonight. Usings the Clever Carrot SD recipe. Got 10 lbs of KA high gluten flour yesterday so lets see how this turns out.  I thought the price of meat would be a tad cheaper here than it was in Naples......Not by much so my sausage making is on the back burner for while until i can get on post to the commissary and check prices.
> 
> All mixed and now 1 hour for autolyse  (resting after mixing) covered.
> Not purdy yet.
> ...


Do you


SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Got a mix going tonight. Usings the Clever Carrot SD recipe. Got 10 lbs of KA high gluten flour yesterday so lets see how this turns out.  I thought the price of meat would be a tad cheaper here than it was in Naples......Not by much so my sausage making is on the back burner for while until i can get on post to the commissary and check prices.
> 
> All mixed and now 1 hour for autolyse  (resting after mixing) covered.
> Not purdy yet.
> ...


Do you keep a starter going,I do. But I've had a few problems, once I was warming up some to get working in a warmed oven that was off my wife decided to make brownies-got alot of crap for ruining her Tupperware lol


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 6, 2021)

ramatack said:


> Do you
> 
> Do you keep a starter going,I do. But I've had a few problems, once I was warming up some to get working in a warmed oven that was off my wife decided to make brownies-got alot of crap for ruining her Tupperware lol



I keep my starter active, i have 3 diff starters that are 6 months old. Each has their own flavor.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice start.  Been a while think its time.  I been stuck on that rye bread.



ramatack said:


> Do you keep a starter going,I


I only bake once a month and can bring my dried starter to ready to bake in less than 2 days.  PM me if interested.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 7, 2021)

Shape and second rise in the banneton, covered for an hour.
Side showing will be the bottom of loaf.


----------



## sandyut (Oct 7, 2021)

yes!  I am back on baking more that its cooling off here.   cant wait to see the final product


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 7, 2021)

Its SD bread time.

20 min bake with lid on. 

Remove lid off dutch and bake for 40 mins at 400*






30 mins, remove bread from dutch and place on rack for the last 10 mins.







Now cool on a wire rack.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 7, 2021)

Your right Rick, if you make your own bread it doesn’t cost that much. Judy grows our own broccoli, mung bean, and radish sprouts. I eat them for lunch every day, & I put them in her homemade pita bread. We’re ready for the apocalypse.
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 7, 2021)

Yup Al

Good to be prepared. In the spring we are going to garden so we can do some canning. Got a place for chickens and maybe a goat, folks down the rd have a couple cows and pigs, dont know if i wanna get a cow yet.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 7, 2021)

That's some really delicious looking bread...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 7, 2021)

Just about gone now.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 11, 2021)

Oh yup I'll take a slice or 2 maybe 3 with some Pa apple butter.

Warren


----------

